# Interesting



## GG-1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Aloha

this is interesting even if I cant understand the language.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 25, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> this is interesting even if I cant understand the language.



From reading the comments it appears to have been in Argentina.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 25, 2010)

Sheesh! That was like a water-ride at a theme park! The engine pushed the water up well past the top of the over-pass.... Wonder how many trains ran thru there and did the same thing..........


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 25, 2010)

translated



> A train crosses the grade crossing flooded of the Av.Cordoba and J.B.Justo producing a water explosion. Canon 5D MkII - iso 2000


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 25, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> translated
> 
> 
> > A train crosses the grade crossing flooded of the Av.Cordoba and J.B.Justo producing a water explosion. Canon 5D MkII - iso 2000


Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## battalion51 (Feb 25, 2010)

That video actually made the Oddball segment on Countdown with Keith Olbermann a couple of nights ago.


----------

